# For those who need them, online sources for AA meetings



## Marie5656 (Mar 27, 2020)

*Please share with any who may need this info.*

ONLINE AA MEETINGS


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Please share with any who may need this info.*
> 
> ONLINE AA MEETINGS


The link goes to a page saying >> "Sorry, the file you have requested has been deleted."


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 19, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Please share with any who may need this info.*
> 
> ONLINE AA MEETINGS


https://aa-intergroup.org/meetings/


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 23, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> https://aa-intergroup.org/meetings/


plus online aa meetings ....by city ...region etc...


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2022)

For Women: (online)
WFS Women for Sobriety
https://womenforsobriety.org/
Not 12 steps.  Better.


----------

